# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  السواك..أكثر مما تتوقع

## دمعه حزن

السواك..أكثر مما تتوقع

هل تعلم أنه اكتشف في عدة أبحاث طبية وصيدلانية أن السواك المأخوذ من شجرة الأراك غني بالمواد المطهرة والمنظفة والقابضة والمانعة للنزيف الدموي والعفونة والقاتلة للجراثيم، هل تعلم أن السواك يحتوي على مواد عديدة ومفيدة لا توجد بأي معجون وأن المواد التي ثبت وجودها في السواك أكثر من 25 مادة طبيعية لا غنى عنها في سلامة الأسنان ونضارتها. هل تعلم أنه ورد في السواك أكثر من مائة حديث، قال الإمام الصنعاني (فوا عجباً لسنة تأتي فيها الأحاديث الكثيرة ثم يهملها كثير من الناس بل كثير من الفقهاء فهذه خيبة عظيمة) ـ انظر سبل الإسلام: فضل السواك ـ

فوائد السواك

قال الإمام ابن القيم في فوائد السواك

طيب الفم

يشد اللثة

يقطع البلغم

يجلو البصر

يذهب بالحفر

يصح المعدة

يصفي الصوت

يعين على هضم الطعام

يسهل مخارج الكلام

ينشط للقراءة والذكر والصلاة

يطرد النوم

يعجب الملائكة

يكثر الحسنات

ومن الفوائد المكتشفة حديثاً

أفضل علاجي وقائي لتسوس أسنان الأطفال لاحتوائه على مادة الفلورايد

يزيل الصبغ والبقع لاحتوائه مادة الكلور

تبيض الأسنان لاحتوائه مادة السيلكا

تحمي الأسنان من البكتيريا المسببة للتسوس لاحتوائه مادة الكبريت والمواد القلوانية

يفيد في التئام الجروح وشقوق اللثة وعلى نموها نمواً سليماً لاحتوائه لمادة تراي مثيل أمين (Trimethylamina) وفيتامين (ج) ـ

أفضل علاج لترك التدخين

متى يستحب استخدامه

عند الوضوء

عند الصلاة

عند قراءة القرآن

عند تغير رائحة الفم بترك الأكل أو أكل ماله رائحة أو طول السكوت أو كثرة الكلام

عند إرادة النوم

عند الاستيقاظ من النوم

عند الدخول إلى المنزل وملاقاة الأهل

بعد الأكل، فلقد أجمع أطباء الأسنان على أهمية تنظيف الفم بعد الطعام بالمضمضة واستخدام السواك

عند سكرات الموت والانتقال إلى الرفيق الأعلى

فلماذا لانحيي سنة المصطفى ـ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ـ

ياحى يا قيوم ... برحمتك استغيث اصلح لى شأنى كله ولا تكلنى الى نفسى طرفة عين 

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين * 

اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ..واعوذ بك من العجز والكسل .. واعوذ من الجبن والبخل ... واعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال

وتقبلوا خالص ودي واحترامي وتقديري

وصلني عبر الايميل

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سهم الناصرة

شكرا يا اخت دمعة على الفائدة والله لا يحرمنا من فوائدك وعساك على القوة

----------


## الشبح

مشكوووره دمعه حزن على هذه المعلومات المفيده والصحيه الله يعطيكي الف عافيه



تحيااااتي
الشبح

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً بالأخوه الأعزاء

سهم الناصرة & الشبح

ألف شكر لكم على المرور الكريم

ويسلمووا على التعقيب الحلو والطيب

الله يعطيكم ألف صحة وعافية ياارب

ما ننحرم من تواصلكم العطر

دمتم لنا سالمين

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------

